# Good audio recording camera?



## ordo (Jan 28, 2009)

Im searching for a point and shot with premium stereo recording. Good optical zoom and 3" lcd welcome.
  Could be a DSRL too, with a great wide angle - optical zoom (dont want to change lenses anymore).
  I do macro picks, landscape, portraits and video recordings.
  Good audio is an issue.
  Was just to pull the trigger on a Lumix DMC FZ5 but the audio seems to be awful. Pity.
  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## andrew99 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd look for one with mic jacks.  I bought a Sony Handycam a couple of years ago so I could record my bands shows, but you have to buy a fairly high end one to get decent audio (and mic jacks).  I didn't have the money, so I got one with built in strereo mics.. the problem is that the audio clips a lot because we play pretty loud.  External mics would have solved that problem.  I don't know of any P&S or still-photo cameras which will do what you want.


----------



## bdavis (Jan 29, 2009)

why would you buy a camera for its audio capabilities?


----------



## ordo (Jan 29, 2009)

andrew99: I know some Sony PaS wil record HD video and stereo audio. But apparently sonys do not deliver the same camera quality and optical zoom as a Lumix FZ5.

bdavis: I need to quick video record myself (piano) and the facilities to upload videos in the web in a snap. I'm not searching for high definition audio of course, just decent sound. I already have a camcorder with good audio, besides a lot of pro audio equipment (Sony DAT, Neumann microphones, Mackie mixers, etc.). As I am already buying a PaS, I thought the additional audio video recording would be a desired plus.

  Thanks for answering.


----------



## andrew99 (Jan 30, 2009)

I wonder if you could record the audio and video separately and combine them later.  If everything is digital, it should be in sync.  Obviously the mic on a camera is not the best way to record live piano.  I think they usually put 2 mics inside the piano (panned left and right for bass and treble), and probably a 3rd mic to pic up ambient room reverb.  You could record this to your DAT, then add the audio to the video later.  I've been meaning to try this with my band -- record the audio directly off the house mixer, and combine it with the video later, but I don't have the software to do this.


----------



## ordo (Jan 30, 2009)

Well Adrew, that'a a lot of work and the point is to simplificate. I'm very sorry the Lumix DMC FZ5 stinks in audio because it's the perfect camera for me. I guess I'wll have to wait to hear for some reviews of the new Lumix Panasonic is presenting this year.


----------



## ordo (Feb 1, 2009)

The newly announced Lumix ZS3 has stereo recording and 12X optical zoom!  :lmao:
Look at the pictures:

Panasonic Lumix DMC-ZS3 & DMC-ZS1 Digital Cameras

I will have to wait until April though...


----------

